

I’m annoyed with Python’s ternary operator - ingve
http://pythontesting.net/python/annoyed-ternary-operator/

======
hedonist
Well, the way Norvig explains it in his IAQ[1], in the context of the
"missing" ++x and x++, operators, there's a certain design philosophy in
Python that seeks to separate statements and expressions.

Since the ternary op represents a near perfect conflation of
statement/expression syntax, it represents a near perfect violation of this
philosophy also, and hence should be considered strongly anti-Pythonic.

[1] [http://norvig.com/python-iaq.html](http://norvig.com/python-iaq.html)

------
leephillips
He's annoyed that all languages do not have the same syntax, which creates a
hardship on his memory.

